# When to make the switch to adult food?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've heard some differant opinions some say 6 monthes other say at 1 year?

Anyone have any advice.....I'm not sure if the next bag should be adult or still puppy? Laylas 5 1/2 monthes


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i switched at 10 months but have heard from some thats to early and from others thats way to late idk the vet told me 10 months so i just listened to her and my dog is turning out great


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good question, I currently feed my boy Wellness. I had emailed them a few months back and they said at 8 months make the switch. But i do here mixed things about when to switch.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually switch bout 10-11 months but most my dogs let me know they just stop eating the puppy food around then!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well i think it depends on alot of things. if she is just a house pet, i think MOST ppl wait til about 10-12months. but if ur dog is spayed, her metabolism is slower then that of an intact female, so u should switch around 7-8months. 

but, if u have a really active dog (weight pull, agility, sch, ect) they recomend switchin around 18 months becuase their metabolism is moving at a much quicker rate with all the excersize and wat not. Im still undecided on wat age i want to switch kenya becuz she is so active but im thinkin myabe 14-16 months. 

anywho, hope that helps...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with LLRN. I feed TOTW so it's not an issue for me now, but when my bulldog was younger I switched him at 11 months, right after I had him neutered because I didn't want him to gain weight and stress his joints.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

honestly we put Peanut on an "adult" food at almost 5 months when we found out about grain free diet...i didnt know about orijen puppy at the time..if we get another puppy it will be on that until almost age 1 then i would start mixing in adult food


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

im glad you posted this trish i was wondering the same thing. he's way too young for me to switch, but im glad i know now


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> im glad you posted this trish i was wondering the same thing. he's way too young for me to switch, but im glad i know now


yea it really depends on the dog and food but if your feeding good food i would say no later than 10 months what are you feeding your dog now?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> Good question, I currently feed my boy Wellness. I had emailed them a few months back and they said at 8 months make the switch. But i do here mixed things about when to switch.


do you have him on wellnes puppy? if you do you can switch to the adult wellness or wellness core when hes ready and from my experience the switch is really easy on there stomachs to another wellness product. i basically mixed it 2 days and on the third the new food straight up with almost no loose stool. i love wellness products my dog does so well on them and there all really good quality


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> yea it really depends on the dog and food but if your feeding good food i would say no later than 10 months what are you feeding your dog now?


i am feeding chino royal canin maxi puppy


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

jeep lex it is the Super5Mix, and he seems to be doing good on it.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm feeding Kirkland super premium puppy. I know alot of people probably don't feed it but it scored very well on the food analysis.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I just switched to adult food. Dog is 5 months old.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

my dogs are just house dogs and I switch them around 10-12 months. I have never heard anything other than not to switch before 1 year so I am kind of shocked at all the variations in answers. I guess you learn something new every day. But that is the point isn't it?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

angel and bam are both still on puppy and they are 14 and 16 months old. they are pretty active and still eat it up. i should prolly switch next time i get a bag. i feed blue buffalo which is good stuff.


----------

